# Gentoo questions...

## ePhitz

Heya all, in a couple weeks I'm building a new computer, will gentoo work with this computer?  Are there hardware accelerated radeon 9700 drivers for X?  Does anyone have a similar configuration?

Computer I'm going to build:

Gigabyte 8SG667 (SiS 648 Chipset)

Pentium 4 2.53 Ghz

ATI Radeon 9700 Pro

512 MB DDR400 sdram

Sound Blaster Audigy

----------

## rommel

i cant really comment directly for linux but in general if i was going to build a new system i wouldnt go sis, and for linux (even though ATi is attempting to offer support) i would still go with a GeForce 4, maybe wait for the newer chipsets to be release nv18 and nv28 i think.

rambus based motherboard using an intel chipset or intel ddr based chipset will give you all the power you need and you'll be alot better off in terms of hardware/software compatability. one other note ddr400 i dont think will get supported officially and the performance increase doesnt seem to be too significant.

just suggestions

----------

## ePhitz

The SiS648 is an excellent chipset.  I've already done my research in that regard.  I just want to know if it's supported by linux.  Also, I'm building a system that will last for the next 36 months or so which means I'd rather have the dx9 compatible (and much faster) r9700pro.

----------

## rommel

well research the 9700 support or lack there of under linux and the less then impressive performance of the 8500 wich has some recent support as compared to the gf4 performance...but if your mostly running windows then i guess it wont matter

----------

## ePhitz

Performance of the r9700 isn't a problem, it's about 3x as fast as a gf4 ti 4600 AND it's dx9 compliant.  :Smile: 

Does anyone HAVE a radeon 9700 that runs any form of linux?

----------

## pjp

There's a link running around somewhere mentioning that Audigy support is improving.  Improving from what, I don't know.  A search for audigy will probably bring it up.

----------

## rommel

lol...3x as fast as a gf4

----------

## ePhitz

eh?  don't believe me?  try it for yourself.  I'm not a complete n00b.  I have quite a bit of linux experience, I just want to know if anyone else is runnin the hardware with gentoo and not having any probs with it.

----------

## oniq

I think what rommel is trying to say is that ATi graphics cards aren't as supported in Linux as nVidia cards are.  You won't get the same speed as you would with Windows.  You seem to be saying you get dx9 speed and all that, but thats Windows, this is a Linux forum.

----------

## kraylus

ati radeon drivers do not support texture compression under linux. if you're looking to play games like unreal tourney 2k3, you'll be sorely disappointed, because at the time of this writing, that's impossible. go with a geforce or wait until ati rewrites their linux (mac too) drivers.

*EDIT*

this does not mean you *might* be able to play these games. it means you *WILL NOT* be able to play these games. i would recommend you get an nvidia card. besides, no offense to you, but ati cards are crap. pure and simple. they're made cheap.

----------

## rac

R-I's problem has gone to Intermittent segfaults.

----------

